# Best Squonk Setup for First time Squonker



## BeardedVaper93 (18/7/17)

Hi Vapers

So i am really keen on a Squonk setup, just really unsure of what to get.
- i am an experienced vaper and builder
- i am looking at the hadaly/pulse as RDAs
- i like the VT inbox, but unsure if the tube and the loose doors might put me off
- i dont want to spend more than 2k for the whole shabang incase i dont like it
- i can make 2 days on my rx2/3 if i vape at arround 60W
- i wont mind a mech version
- the drone is kinda pricey for me

i need honest opinions for a good setup that i can use as a pocket friendly daily.

i hope i have given enough info.


----------



## KZOR (18/7/17)

https://www.vapeworldsa.co.za/produ...-squeeze-squonk-starter-kit-by-jay-bo-designs
https://www.vapeking.co.za/eleaf-pico-squeeze-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (18/7/17)

KZOR said:


> https://www.vapeworldsa.co.za/produ...-squeeze-squonk-starter-kit-by-jay-bo-designs
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/eleaf-pico-squeeze-starter-kit.html



I had a look at this, which is a nice start.


----------



## Stosta (18/7/17)

I must say I'm really keen to see how these work out...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stentorian-ram-bf-mod-elegant-appearance-convenient-bottom-feeding.t39867/

Getting the Pico Squeeze might give you an indication if you like squonking or not, but not the full experience of what a squonker setup is capable of IMO.

Also the Dripbox 2 got quite a bit of love?


----------



## KZOR (18/7/17)

I ordered myself the following just to check it out. 
1) iBuddy Zbro BF 
2) Frankenskull V.3


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (18/7/17)

Stosta said:


> I must say I'm really keen to see how these work out...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stentorian-ram-bf-mod-elegant-appearance-convenient-bottom-feeding.t39867/
> 
> ...



I agree. i have vaped on a few like the dripbox 1 and the Wraith. and i did enjoy it, but it is like driving a car you own vs your buddy's car. 

i liked it but it was not mine. so i am keen on owning a setup and having time to spend with it. 

i also dont want to buy too cheap and then don't enjoy it...


----------



## KZOR (18/7/17)

Will be reviewing the GBOX S100 TC Squonker Box Mod from GeekVape tomorrow.
Might be abit bulky for what you are looking for but it is something i am looking forward to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## piffht (18/7/17)

@kimbo is selling a new drone for R1800, just FYI: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/big-price-drop-lost-vape-drone-bf-squonker-dna250.t39402/#post-558518

You'd be damn close to your max budget, but.. you'd have a Drone.


----------



## KrayFish404 (18/7/17)

Looking forward to the review @KZOR 

From where did you get the mod, by the way?


----------



## KZOR (18/7/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> Looking forward to the review @KZOR



http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/geek-vape-gbox-s100-tc-squonker-box-mod-1260?category=87

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/7/17)

@KZOR
Where did you order the Frankenskull?
Thanks

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## KZOR (18/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Where did you order the Frankenskull


http://www.3avape.com/frankenskull-v3-styled-mechanical-bf-box-mod.html


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/7/17)

Thanks @KZOR

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (18/7/17)

piffht said:


> @kimbo is selling a new drone for R1800, just FYI: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/big-price-drop-lost-vape-drone-bf-squonker-dna250.t39402/#post-558518
> 
> You'd be damn close to your max budget, but.. you'd have a Drone.



I saw this and i am extremely tempted...

i just think the size might morph a hadaly or pulse on that Drone...


----------

